# PDZ or Coop N Compost



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I currently use PDZ for my horse stalls and I use Coop N Compost for the chicken coop. They look to be about the same product. They both keep the shavings and hay dryer. Does anyone know if PDZ can also be used for the chickens


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes PDZ can be used in chicken coops and runs with no adverse issues.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Yes PDZ can be used in chicken coops and runs with no adverse issues.


Awesome thanks


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Good to know thanks.


----------



## Sgtfirstwife (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay I will play stupid. What is PDZ and why use it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its like a powder kinda and is put in stalls or on bedding to keep it dry and the ammonia smell away.

http://www.meyerhatchery.com/produc...upplies&grd_prodone_filter=PRODUCT_ID = 'SPDZ'


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

It works great for horses assume will do same for chickens.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

PDZ = Zeolite
Manna Pro coop and compost = Zeolite with a higher price tag per pound


----------

